# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Grateful Dead

## J. Mark Lane

Hi folks,

I got together last night with a guitar player, and he wanted to play a bunch of Dead songs. I knew a few, more or less...but could benefit from some tab. Can anyone direct me to mandolin tab for songs like "Ripple", "Friend of the Devil," etc?

Thanks.

Mark

----------


## ira

chords can be found at many places. one that i use is:www.rukind.com  generally accurate, always sounds right, sometimes, kinda like the song, not exactly.

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Yup, I think I may even have a book around here somewhere. I was wondering if anyone had transcribed things like Grisman's work on Ripple? Or made mandolin arrangements for other songs? Just curious. 

Nice name for that website, btw. Thanks.

----------


## berkeleymando

I second Ira with his suggestion of www.rukind.com, I use that site a lot. However it is only chords and lyrics there, which doesn't help figure out melodies. Of course if you have them in your head from a lot of dead shows...

I have taken the sheet music in standard notation and used it to figure out some of the melodies, and yes Ripple is a beautiful tune. Why Phil Lesh performed it as the encore at the 2/12 Phil Lesh and Friends concert in SF. Earlier that evening it was great to hear him sing Franklins Tower to open the show, the place was hopping. Nickel Creek also was there, I had never seen them before.

----------


## luckylarue

A lot of Dead tunes translate well to mandolin and bluegrass/country style. I've been playing "Brown Eyed Woman" - dm/F - got the chords from the Anthology guitar book. "It must have been the roses" would be sweet w/ a dobro. Just watched the "Festival Express" dvd last night - classic footage of the Dead, Janis, the Band - performing, jamming, and imbibing on a train trip across Canada in 1970. A must see!

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

rukind.com is way cool.

Rick

----------


## telepbrman

Just chord work again, but eyeball: Deadstein. Go to the book, and it has many tunes...yep, I am on that trip as well. A pal of mine is well versed in the Dead, and he has turned me on to some great music. We have a lot of fun for sure, later on from 1/2 of the Grateful Ramblers, Doug Young.

----------


## mandroid

A heads up, yesterday www.KPFA.org had a 13 hour dead air marathon , hosted by david gans, its the, er THE listener sponsored radio station, the whole day 09:00. to 01:00am is #archived , for listening,anytime, it is a fundraising Marathon ,and the station IS worth supporting.. you can replay segments and play along with the band at some of their most notable shows.
  
KPFA Archives; the whole thing : http://kpfa.org/deadday/2005.php

----------


## Justin Carvitto

I know that greg boyd had a book in his shop called "bluegrass for hippies" or something like that... Not sure or he still carries it though.

----------


## chirorehab

Ripple tab

This is from a String Cheese Tab page....SCI tabs

Good luck,

Eric

----------


## GnomeGrown

bird song is really sweet on the mando as well....there was a thread in this area about it awhile ago, search and ye shall find

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Eric, you are the man! Thanks.

----------


## Pete Braccio

I'm curious about the "bluegrass for hippies" book. Does anyone know what the actual name is? I did a web search and huge amount of info back. None of it had anything to do with a music book thought. 

Pete

----------


## mandobob

I have tabbed out most of the FOTD from the first Garcia/Grisman album. They make a gentle swing out of it. It's my humble version, but if you'd like it I can mail a copy.

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Bob, that would be great. I really appreciate the offer. My email is jmarklane@optonline.net.

Thanks!

Mark

----------


## mandobob

I'll get a copy out to you guys this weekend; if the scan and eamil doesn't work well, I'll follow up with snail mail.

----------


## mando bandage

> I have tabbed out most of the FOTD from the first Garcia/Grisman album. They make a gentle swing out of it. It's my humble version, but if you'd like it I can mail a copy.


Mandobob,

I'd be most appreciative if you'd share a copy with me as well. #rneff2@columbus.rr.com. #My bandmates have suggested the tune, and right now, I can't deliver.

Thanks,

R

----------


## GnomeGrown

wow, that would be awesome...I like the slower version of FOTD, I seem to recall that they got the slower pace from another artist who covered the tune in the mid 70s....can't remember anything more specific at the moment(short term memory loss?)

if you could please, my email is gnomegrownthreads@gmail.com


also on topic---&#62;
last night i checked out this band called Wake of The Dead....awesome indeed!
they cover Dead, and Dead related tunes, in an irish style. Their website has sound clips from two albums....I recommend to anyone that likes the grateful dead, mandolin, or flat out good tunes!

----------


## kvk

I know there's several books if you want to purchase something and can read notation

Anthology has a cross-section of the most popular tunes from The Golden Road up to the late 70s or early 80s.

There's two books that contain the studio albums of the early 70s. One has all the tunes from Working Man's Dead and American Beauty and the other has all the tunes from Wake of the Flood and Blues For Allah.

There's a book with all the tunes from Garcia's first album. The score, if you can call it that, for Late For Supper is a trip.

And of course www.rukind.com for lyrics/chords to pretty much everything Jerry and the Boyze have written or covered at one point or another.

Peace,

Ken

----------

